# Hey all



## matt.m (Aug 22, 2008)

I was scurring about the net and found another BB to look at. Strictly for Judo.  The link is: http://judoforum.com/


----------



## arnisador (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks like a pretty active site despite the primitive software!


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks for the link


----------



## Ybot (Aug 26, 2008)

matt.m said:


> I was scurring about the net and found another BB to look at. Strictly for Judo.  The link is: http://judoforum.com/


This is a great forum for Judo.  The web master is the guy that wrote the book Judo Unleashed.  The companion site to these forums is http://www.judoinfo.com.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 26, 2008)

Ybot said:


> http://www.judoinfo.com.



Ah yes, a highly boomarkable site!


----------



## Gordon Nore (Aug 26, 2008)

Ybot said:


> This is a great forum for Judo.  The web master is the guy that wrote the book Judo Unleashed.  The companion site to these forums is http://www.judoinfo.com.



That's Neil Ohlenkamp. His JudoInfo.com website was one of the early MA sites on the Internet. Really good content.


----------



## ProTaekwondo (Sep 7, 2008)

I've been on there before but for some reason my Spyware Sweeper is blocking it because of one the ads


----------

